
The dark side of eventual consistency and how to triumph over it - hugorocha
handling eventual consistency<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;swlh&#x2F;handling-eventual-consistency-11324324aec4
======
gus_massa
This is the 19th time you posted this (13 in the last week), sometimes with a
slightly different title. A few repost are ok here, but somewhere between 5 an
10 the limit of to much repost.

The users will start to notice it, and flag this, and then the mods may ban
your account or your site.

Try to write and post something else, or wait until you have a new article to
post it.

Also, the post with text instead of an URL have an automatic penalty here, so
it is more difficult to reach the front page. Using this method to avoid the
duplicate submission detection will make users and mod unhappy, and that
increase the chance of flags and bans.

